# Looking to buy a trailer



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey im looking to buy a new trailer for my decoys. I currently have 17 dozen fb geese and 2 blinds. im probably gonna be buying 5 dozen more fb's or so within the next year. what im wondering is how big of a trailer will i need. any help with this is greatly appreciated 
thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

At least a 7 x 14ft maybe bigger.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

about how much would that be?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I say six thousand.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

dont quite have that much money
any idea how much if you built it yourself?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I guess you can shop around and find a few cheaper than that.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well you can finance a trailer for about a $100-$150 per month. I think you can get into a Pace Outback 7 x 14ft for about little over $4,000 brand new.. Dont hold me to it.. Call Grand Auto Leasing and Trailer Sales in East Grand Forks, MN.. They hooked me up well!


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

hey thanks for the help guys


----------



## fishfurlife (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't say to much around here, mainly just watch and read, but I do have to ask one question. With that many decoys already, how in the world do you get your spread into the field now?

fish


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

you dont need that big. is your talking snow fullbodys i have a 5 by 10 by 5 and i have 20 dz ghg fullbody snows and i would say it is half full.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

couple 3 pickups usually


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

We used to get 20 doz FB Snows & Blues 5 dozen FB Honkers and 6 dozen FB Mallards in our 6X12 with 6 blinds and 3-4 dozen duck floaters. Picked up a 7X16 V nose in Jan for $5300.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I almost picked up a new 7x14 continental cargo tandem last summer with un-noticable hail damage for $3500.

They're out there. I like to have them big enough where you dont have to stack them to the ceiling and can have easy access to a variety of stuff that gets brought on hunting trips.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

there a 7 X 16 in the classifieds looks like a pretty decent rig


----------

